# Vanda ultrapassou o EVEREST



## Mangato

8.848.....  9000
Parabéns, Vanda, pelos 9.000. Agora navegará no ceu, e poderá cuidar ainda melhor de todos nós,

Beijos

Mangato


----------



## cheshire

Vanda chegou a cima do Everest, brava!
Muito parabem a ti! Acho que voce e muito simpatica.
Sua ajuda me ajudou tantas veces.


----------



## Rayines

*¡Oh, Vanda, felicitaciones! *


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, meninas e menino! Passa tão rápido que nem noto. Na verdade, vocês são os que o têm o mérito da minha "escalada". Obrigada a vocês por nos proporcionar a cada dia uma nova visão da nossa língua, um novo obstáculo, que nos faz aprender aquilo que pensamos que já sabemos.


----------



## Fernando

Parabems, Vanda.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, você é uma máquina de produzir posts! Eu estou atônito! Faz só dois meses que você escreveu o seu _oito milésimo_ post (eu tive que pesquisar para chegar a este ordinal...)!

O que me impressiona em você desde que eu cheguei aqui é a sua incrível simpatia e generosidade (se PM's entrassem na conta, você já tinha desbancado até o Cuchuflete ) e o seu jeito maternal de acolher a todos. Você parece uma mãezona até quando dá bronca! 

Você é a moderadora que nós pedimos a Deus: prestativa, simpática, modesta, bem-humorada... uma flor essa mineira de Ubá.

Um grande beijo e um abraço apertado!

Macu


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns e 99 balões vermelhos para a Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Macu, não adianta esta rasgação de seda que eu ainda vou continuar puxando suas orelhas.
Out, os balões chegaram bem na hora da festa. Deram um toque especial ao bailão! 
Obrigada, Fernando sumido!


----------



## AGATHA2

Parabems a TAO simpatica moderadora !!! E na escalada no Everest nunca faltou o oxigenio !!


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada Pedra Preciosa.  São vocês os que carregam meu tubo de oxigênio!


----------



## Vanda

Evita, você está bem atrás de mim no topo, não é? Estou em boa companhia então! Obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

Cara Vanda: Parabéns pelas 9000 mensagens e pela sua ajuda diária no fórum. Com grande prazer, em breve, espero parabenizá-la pelas 10000. 
Sucessos!
TT.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Vanda! Te felicitamos ayer (¿o era anteayer?) por los 8 000, ¿te has puesto el turbo, o qué? 

Chapeau ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ayupshiplad

Congratulation Vanda! (Seriously, why do I nearly always miss these things?!)

I have to say (without sounding completely sycophantic) that you are without doubt my favourite mod! I agree with Macu, you really are like the mummy of the Portuguese forum and correct us gently instead of chastising us  

A million thanks for your never-ending patience, even with my constant questions!

Cheers min!
Catriona xxxx


----------



## MOC

Parabéns Vanda! 

Bjim


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti, Vandita!*


----------



## Angel.Aura

_C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s, dear Vanda!_

​ (And thank you for your help  )


----------



## Vanda

TT, GG, Paolinho, Catrinha, MOC, Anginha, obrigada a todos pela oportunidade de aprender brincando que me proporcionam.


----------



## Saoul

Vandita, my dear! I didn't even get 1% of the thread, but I see people love you. How can't they!


----------



## Vanda

Salgado, I mean, Saoulinho, how can they?! Tutti pazzi!  Io sono una strega!


----------



## Nanon

9000 parabéns, 9000 beijinhos para a Vanda e obrigada 9000 vezes pela ajuda!
Não acredito... já somam 9135?!


----------

